# Lamar Odom...



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I am just hoping and praying that Lamar Odom doesn't get into any more off the court problems or suffer any more serious injuries, he needs to show how good of a player he really is. It seems like he's always either in trouble or injured.

He is such a versatile player, the entire package, once the Clippers truly find themselves, we will all be recognizing how great of a player Lamar really is. I would love to see him in the All-Star Game soon. This year is pretty much out of the question, maybe next season?

He's had fantastic games every game he's been back, but the Clippers have only salvaged one win in those games.

Two questions for this thread:
1) How good is Lamar Odom, will he be an All-Star any time soon?
2) When will the Clippers finally start winning games?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

1) no idea
2) when David Sterling sells the team


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I think that Odom's reputation has suffered so much, that it would take a McGrady/Bryant-like season to garner enough votes and/or respect to be an all star.

When will the Clipper's start winning games? When Larry Brown comes back.


----------



## abcdefghijklmnopqrstu (Jan 9, 2003)

Please contact [email protected] BEEZ


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

maybe next year when he's the leader of the clips. he has all the potential in the world and impresses me on almost every play he makes. the fans (idiots that they are) will have little idea and it will be up to him to lead his team into the playoffs and himself in the game.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> Two questions for this thread:
> 1) How good is Lamar Odom, will he be an All-Star any time soon?
> 2) When will the Clippers finally start winning games?


1.Good.Real good. He will be an all star next year he's already real popular, and he's game is coming back. His nickname should be the total package. He got 23 and 5 last night. Would anyone disagree thats he's not a top 10 sf all ready after just coming back. 

2. Soon my friend soon


Remember Odom will be a top 10 player by years end


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 1) no idea
> 2) when David Sterling sells the team



Donald


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by Damian Necronamous!
> 
> Two questions for this thread:
> 1) How good is Lamar Odom, will he be an All-Star any time soon?
> 2) When will the Clippers finally start winning games?


Odom is just as talented as many stars, he doesn't have a the dedication to the game that you need to be successful at the professional level. Skills can only get you so far.

The Clips wont start winning until Odom has step up and lead this team on & off the court. Lamar just stop blazin for a month and see how it goes.


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

i think it will be awhile until the clips starting winning because there is no way that they will sign everyone next year. i bet kandi, odom, and miller are all gone next year. this year should have been the year.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*1) How good is Lamar Odom, will he be an All-Star any time soon?*
He's always been known as one of the L's upcoming players, but injuries has kept him down from living up to those expectations. If he remains in healthy status from here on, I believe he will finish where he had left off a few years ago - A talented young leader and a possible triple threat. If he gets back to his form, He'll be an All-Star, but he has much to prove and work on for now.

*2) When will the Clippers finally start winning games* 
Injuries has taken over this young bunch all year, but I think they'll get back on track. They have played poorly as of late, but keep in mind some of the key players Like Odom, Q & Maggs are just getting back from recovery. I did notice, once this team completely healthy & playing together, they have been successful and very tough.


----------



## CY02 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> 
> Remember Odom will be a top 10 player by years end


This is a big statement.

He seems to have great stats. But Jamison also has similar stats to KG and we all know that they are not even close as a player.

But he looks to me that he lacks the dedication and (winning) attitude which seperate superstar players from talented players.

For Clippers' sake, he must not touch those wrong thing again.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I think he has a great winning attitude. Dont late the offcourt problems foul you. He hates to lose and plays every game hard. He's the opposite of Kandi


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great game by Odom. He already is a top 10 sf in 7 games back!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

he wont even be with the clippers next year,he is a free agent and is already talking about playing with the heat.the guy is one of the more talented guys in the league and he actually seems like a good guy.he just needs to grow up and he will reach his potential.forget the clippers they're done.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Two questions for this thread:
> 1) How good is Lamar Odom, will he be an All-Star any time soon?
> 2) When will the Clippers finally start winning games?



Answers 

1)Odom is one of the best pure talents in the League. His problems have been a result of injuries and personal issues, but his talent is unquestionable.

2)The Clips will start winning when Odom finally puts it together. IMO he is far and away their best over all talent, and a core of Odom, Brand and Miller surrounded by some quality role players would be a tough team to beat.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> 
> 
> 1.Good.Real good. He will be an all star next year he's already real popular, and he's game is coming back. His nickname should be the total package. He got 23 and 5 last night. Would anyone disagree thats he's not a top 10 sf all ready after just coming back.
> ...


Don't you think that you are jumping the gun? Will he be better than -

Kidd
Duncan
Kobe
McGrady
S.O'Neal
Garnett
Nowitzki
Pierce
Iverson
Nash

Come on, the Clipps are no better than the Grizzlies with and without him. He is a good player, but he is just that, _good_ . I don't think that he will ever be great. Or maybe just not in the next few years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm goin' out to buy a Lamar Odom jersey today!:yes:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I'm goin' out to buy a Lamar Odom jersey today!:yes:


Not me, too much money to spend to buy a jersey which I already have, the only difference being the words ODOM on the back instead of DOOLING.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I got it! It was only $29.99 on sale at Footlocker!!! I was thinking about getting a Vince Carter jersey, but he might be traded, so I decided to go with Lamar!!!

Damn this jersey is nice!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> the only difference being the words ODOM on the back instead of DOOLING.


And the number 7


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Does anyone know if I can get an Odom jersey made out of hemp?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Does anyone know if I can get an Odom jersey made out of hemp?


Lamar sells those on the black market.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> Not me, too much money to spend to buy a jersey which I already have, the only difference being the words ODOM on the back instead of DOOLING.


They sell Dooling's jersey? I might actually be interested in buying one of those. I haven't bought a jersey since I was in like 5th grade, and it seems like they cost a lot more now than they did back then, but I wouldn't mind picking one up.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I got it! It was only $29.99 on sale at Footlocker!!! I was thinking about getting a Vince Carter jersey, but he might be traded, so I decided to go with Lamar!!!
> 
> Damn this jersey is nice!


Vince won't get traded buddy...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you think that you are jumping the gun? Will he be better than -
> ...


The goods is better than P.P and AI.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lamar Odom isn't top 10 and won't be

KG, Dirk and Marion clearly rank ahead of him for SFs.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> The goods is better than P.P and AI.


:mrt:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> :mrt:


If your starting a new team who do you take, AI, PP or LO?

The REAL answer = LO.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

why were the clips trying to trade him instead of miles over the summer?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> why were the clips trying to trade him instead of miles over the summer?


injuries and off the court problems


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> If your starting a new team who do you take, AI, PP or LO?
> ...


AI --> 27, 4, 5
PP --> 26, 8, 4
Odom --> 19, 8, 3

It shouldn't be a tough decision.

Is there a reason why you would take Lamar Odom over these two or do you just like him meaning that makes him the best?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> The goods is better than P.P and AI.


and nash


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> AI --> 27, 4, 5
> ...


OK........
Stats this year!!!!

AI 
7th year
37 games
42 minutes per game
39% FG 
27 PPG
4 RPG
5 assists
2.5 stls
0 blks
3.5 Turnovers

P.P.
5th year
30 something games
40 minutes per game
38% FG
25.5 PPG
7.5 RPG
4.5 assists
1 BPG
4 Turnovers

L.0.
3rd year (excluding last)
8 games
37 minutes
48% FG
19 PPG
7.5 RPG
3.5 assists
1 BPG
3.5 TO


Im not even gonna get into the fact that Lamar has less experience and has been injured for an entire year, but the fact is AI and PP have the green light to take any and every shot.... and they do. Lamar Odom is a better all around player than those two, and his numbers will continue to get better, while the others are already maxed out and they take all the shots.
If you were building a team LO is the future, his best ball is ahead of him.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Im not even gonna get into the fact that Lamar has less experience and has been injured for an entire year, but the fact is AI and PP have the green light to take any and every shot.... and they do. Lamar Odom is a better all around player than those two, and his numbers will continue to get better, while the others are already maxed out and they take all the shots.


Those stats dont show that Lamar Odom is better than either AI or PP. Pierce has better numbers across the board, and AI has better numbers except for the rebounds. Odom is a good talent. There is nothing great about him. If anything, he has proven that he is not serious about being a professional basketball player. He gets caught with the "green" all the time. Don't you think he could be in the gym training to avoid getting injured instead of chiefing all day?



> If you were building a team LO is the future, his best ball is ahead of him.


 His best ball *may* be ahead of him. He's gotta get focus first.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lamar Odom...*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> Those stats dont show that Lamar Odom is better than either AI or PP. Pierce has better numbers across the board, and AI has better numbers except for the rebounds. Odom is a good talent. There is nothing great about him. If anything, he has proven that he is not serious about being a professional basketball player. He gets caught with the "green" all the time. Don't you think he could be in the gym training to avoid getting injured instead of chiefing all day?
> 
> His best ball *may* be ahead of him. He's gotta get focus first.


Did you look at his FG % in comparison. He's played less minutes and less games, takes less shots and still produces like those players do after being injured. If he played those minutes and was givin the green light the way they have, all his numbers would be better. ....and will be better. 
He is focused, very focused.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Shawn Marion 21ppg 9.2rpg 2apg 2spg 1.12bpg 2topg 45%FG 36 3pt%

Lamar Odom = May be top 5 Small Forward at the end of the year


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Shawn Marion 21ppg 9.2rpg 2apg 2spg 1.12bpg 2topg 45%FG 36 3pt%
> 
> Lamar Odom = May be top 5 Small Forward at the end of the year


Let me guess.....Marion is the top SF in the league....


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes he is , unless you consider KG and Dirk SFs.


----------

